# compact crank.



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I sure this has been discussed but....It seems every manufacture is using a compact crank on the 2011 stuff. The 50 chain ring is function, But the 34 ring is useless. Anybody had any luck finding a 39 ring for their Ultegra compact crank?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

tocoldmn said:


> I sure this has been discussed but....It seems every manufacture is using a compact crank on the 2011 stuff. The 50 chain ring is function, But the 34 ring is useless. Anybody had any luck finding a 39 ring for their Ultegra compact crank?


I find a use for my 34t ring, even here in Minnesota (not a lot of places, but they exist -- maybe I'm just not that strong!). You should be able to find a 36 or 38t ring with a 110mm bcd, though it may not be from Shimano.

Asad


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes the 34 is kinda useless 

Get a standard crankset, people over here sell them like new for low $$$ to switch to compacts, you can set up easily a 50 but the 53 would be also OK.


----------



## gizzsdad (Jul 13, 2010)

It's not uncommon for me to complete a 25 mile ride with an average speed of 18-19mph and never get off the 34.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

tocoldmn said:


> I sure this has been discussed but....It seems every manufacture is using a compact crank on the 2011 stuff. The 50 chain ring is function, But the 34 ring is useless. Anybody had any luck finding a 39 ring for their Ultegra compact crank?


http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/chainrings.asp
TA makes a 39 chainring in 110mm bcd.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=24830&category=650
Salsa also makes a 39 tooth in 110mm bcd. Universal Cycles carries it.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16026&category=650
Sugino also does a 39 ring in 110mm bcd.


----------

